# Aristo U25 with battery and airwire?



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

I have what is probably one of the first runs of the Aristo U25. Since I use mostly live steam I have never used it since I have no track power. Anything think it might be possible to convert this to battery operation and remote control with airwire?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely... I just converted an older U-25 and it went very well. Are you going to use a battery car or will everything be on board the locomotive?


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup! I have one with Airwire and a 14.4 Li-oin battery. I also have 2 with a QSI Receiver, Gwire and an Airwire throttle. The 2 QSI's have sound. (I have 9 more Uboats to go!) My advice is to junk the existing power trucks and get the new ones. Pretty much gut out all of the old wiring and rewire it yourself. If you wait until after Xmas I can draw up a wiring diagram and post some pictures of my QSI install.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't plan to run it much, the older trucks are fine. (new ones are better) but if cost is a factor....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If an older unit its a pretty simple conversion as not much electronics. Later RJD


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

New versions with lots of electronics are simple too. Wire cutters are very handy for fixing it.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have two "older" U25's that I run only with batteries and the Aristo TE. They are great runners, and have a very low current draw. Both of mine have the "non ball bearing" trucks. They run just fine. I figure I will run them until they wear out, and then replace them with the newer ball bearing trucks.

Ed


----------

